# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Humor

## Astriti

Martohet nje person dhe naten e pare te Marteses nderkohe qe disa prej miqeve po flinin ,degjohet zeri i dhenderit qe i thosh Nuses :  Te kuj jane Syte ? Syte jane te Tute ia kthente Nusja .te kuj jane Buzet ? Buzet jane te Tuat .E  kuj eshte ***** ?Nusja heshte ,se i vinte turp te permendete nje emer te tille .Mirpo Dhenderi nugulte kembe dhe e ngriti me shume zerin. Atehere nje prej Miqeve bertiti :  Amani ore a ka ndonje qe i del per t'zot asaj ***** se na la tere naten pa gjume !!!!

----------


## Astriti

Ne kohen e Monizmit servilizmi ndaj eproreve ish me se i nevoishem, nje dite nje drejtor i nje ndermareje po tregonte mes punetoreve disa ndodhi gjoja gazmore por qe ne fakt nuk kishin piken e humorit .Megjithate punetoret qeshnin ,njeri nuk po qeshte dhe kur e pyeti drejtori ses perse nuk qeshte Tha  :flutura: ne s'jam punetor i kesaj ndermareje.......

----------


## Astriti

Nje polic takohet me nje Psikolog dhe e pyet se c'pune ben  Psikologu ?_ Po ja psh  Une pyes nje person nese e han peshkun ? Nese thote Po, une kuptoj qe atij i pelqen Deti ,i pelqen Plazhi i pelqejne Femrat etj . Te nesermen takon polici nje shokun e tij dhe i thote e di ti se c'do te thote te jesh Psikolog ? Jo ia kthen Ai . Ta them une : Ty te pelqen Peshku ? JO .  Atehere qenke Pederast !!!!!

----------


## Astriti

Ne kohen qe  Kosovaret ndodheshin ne Shqiperi ne nje vend po shperndaheshin ndihma per To ,konkretisht ishin Lines per femrat .Nderkohe vjen nje Xhaje dhe pyet djalin qe po i shperndante : C'fare shperndani ketu ? Peta byreku ia kthen ky ,meqenese e shikon qe nuk ish Kosovar .Plaku vihet ne radhe para tij ish nje kosovare qe po i lutej Djalit t'i jipte Dy pako se nuk i mjaftonte nje .Djali s'pranonte se ish racion Nje pako  Per Femer.Plaku duke degjuar biseden nderhyn dhe thote :Po jepia more Djale se  kushedi se sa e ka tepsine Kjo Zonja !!!

----------


## Astriti

Nje cift po behej gati te dilte .Del Gruaja dhe shikon burrin te pa rruajtur i thote  :breshka: eshtu pa rruajtur do te dalesh?Jo moj Grua une u rruajta por me doli mjekra perseri duke te pritur Ty te behesh gati.

----------


## Astriti

Nje person kish shkuar per  mik tek nje njeri i tij.  I zoti i shtepise e qeras me nje tas me mjalte , dhe per nje moment del jashte ,miku pyet nje femije te tij qe ish aty : A keni shume mjalte ? Po kemi , Dy Qypa por miqeve u japim nga ai qe ka rene miu brenda ! Miku i revoltuar e hedh tasin matane .Djali therret  :bleta: abaa e theu tasin e Qenit !!!

----------


## Astriti

Nje deputeti ne nje takimin qe kish me elektoratin e tij i vjen nje person dhe i thote qe ska shtepi dhe Ky i thote do e maresh i vjen dhe nje tjeter dhe ky pa shtepi \edhe ketij keshtu i premton do te jap banese .I vjken nje tjeter dhe ketij i thote edhe ty do te jap shtepi ,nuk dua shtrepi ,dua te me japesh floke se shikon se nuk kam leshn ne koke ?Po mos u merzit o Byrazer se Leshte do te marin teb Gjithe .

----------


## Astriti

Nano si me të qeshur i thotë një ditë Gramozit : - Amanet , kur të vdes , më hidhni  në det ..- Po pse atje ?- e pyeti Ruçi. Sepse Ilir Meta është betuar që do të hedhë valle mbi varrin tim ...!?

      Turp të kesh ! I thotë i ati Tanit tepër i nxehur .Unë në moshën tënde nuk kam gënjyer kurrë . Pse në ç'moshë ke filluar të gënjesh ti Babi ?

     Një person po i lutej Zotit : O Zot tërë jetën të jam bindur sot  pa të kërkuar asgjë , sot kam nevojë për Ty ,jam pa asnjë dysh të lutem bëj të mundur të fitoj ndonjë llotari !. Kaluan ditë e muaj por asgjë atëhërë plaku i revoltuar thërret : O Zot kur do të më bijë ajo llotari e shkretë ? Në këtë moment dëgjon një zë :  Po Ti kur do ta blesh atë të uruar Biletë ? 

     Në një rrugë kish ndodhur një aksident ,viktima ish rrethuar nga njerëzit dhe asnjë nuk mund të afrohej tek viktima . Një gazetar i interesuar shumë për të parë nga afëër viktimën thërret me një zë të përvajshëm : Ju lutem më lini të kaloj , jam i ati i victimës ! Tërë njerëzit u hapën të çuditur .Kur u afrua gazetari pa se viktima ish një Gomar .

     Po gjykohej një prostitutë e bukur ,sepse e ushtronte zanatin e saj në një lagje , duke prishur qetësinë e banorëve .Gjykatësi e vështronte tërë epsh dhe bëri çështë e mundur gjersa e nxori të pafajëshmë . Por merita i takonte edhe avokatit të saj mbrojtës , i cili pas dy ditësh , vendosi ti bëntë një vizitë klientes së tij . Bleu  një buqetë me lule dhe , drejt e tek ajo .- Ndoshta ju habit ardhia ime ...? Jo çështe ajo fjalë ! e ndërpreu prostituta ,- Jeni vonuar shumë : Gjykatësi , sekretari dhe dy  dëshmitarët , erdhën që atë mbrëmje ...!?

----------


## Astriti

Nuk menduat ndopak për babain tuaj , ndërsa po vidhnit  ? Natyrisht , veçse nuk arrita të gjej ndonjë gjë , që ti pëlqente atij ...!

      Një  person kapi një fëmijë duke i marë mollët që kishin rënë në tokë .E kap për veshi dhe i thotë : Ta tregoj me tëtatë  , ku e ke Babanë ? Djali thërret Babi zbrit poshtë se  të kërkon ky zotëria !

      Një fshatar shikon se një shofer I kish  prishur gardhin e arës me makinën e tij . E takon shoferin dhe i thotë : Do ti thyej xhamat e makinës , më ke prishur gardhin - O xhaxha , kij mëndjen ore se e kam blerë 8 milion ! Nuk du të dij fare , nuk e ke blerë 500 mijë lekë ...!?

      Një shofer shtyp një gomar , rrotull vëndit të ngjarjes erdhën shumë njerëz , ndërkohë duken edhe Policët duke ardhur ...- Obobo tha shoferi , erdhën të afërmit e viktimës ...!?

       Disa baballarë të ardhëshëm , në mes tyre edhe një avokat , po prisnin gjithë ankth në koridorin e maternitetit . Një infermiere i bën me shenjë njërit : Urime , djalë ...! Avokati që po lexonte , hedh gazetën përtokkë dhe i indinjuae thërret : Po çbëhet  këtu more , kam ardhur dy orë para këtij e Ju ...!Na falni more zotëri por jo gjithçka nuk mund të programohet .-ia kthen infermierja

----------


## Astriti

Një plak koprac po i lutej Perëndisë : O Zot nëse do të më japësh 100 000 $ 10 000 prej tyre do ti shpërndaj lëmoshë ! E nëse nuk beson mbajeni 10 000 mijëshen dhe më jipni pjesën tjjetër ...!?

         Nëna po pyeste fëmijët e saj : Se çzanat do të mernin kur të rriteshin ? Djali i madh thotë : Unë dua të bëhëm Pilot , vajza e e madhe , doktoreshe .Po ti shpirt imamit çfar do të bëhesh i drejtohet e ëma vajzës së vogël? Unë dua të bëhem Prostitutë ! Qyqja u shtang e ëma , dhe pa humbur kohë shkon tek prifti i kishës së tyre katolike dhe i tregon hallin .Prifti kërkontëflasë me vajzën .Hyn vajza dhe i shpjegon priftit se si qëndronte puna .Prostittutë thatë ? Po . O Perëndi po ti fol moj e uruar ne kujtuam se don të bëhesh Protestante.

        Një çift pas një vit martese nuk po bëntë fëmijë dhe drejtohet tek gjinekologu .Mjeku i pyet : çfar bëni në darkë ? Burri : Hamë darkë ,shikojmë TV , shkëmbejmë nga një të puthur dhe flemë .  Po Në mëngjes ?: Ngrihemi hamë mëngjes shkëmbejmë nga një puthje dhe ikim në punë .Po mbasdite ?  Kthehemi hamë bukë shkëmbejmë nga një të puthur dhe pushojmë .Atëherë mjeku zhvishet dhe bëm dashuri me Gruan në sy të burrit  dhe më pas I thotë : E pe kështu bëhën fëmijët ,këtë punë duhet të bësh çdo ditë ,e kupton. E kuptoj doktor ia kthen burri shumë i gëzuar ,por një gjë nuk e kam të qartë : Do të vini ju në shtëpi apo të vijmë ne në klinikë .!!!

----------


## bexheti

"manjaku,, shkon tek doktori
manjaku-doktor kame1problem,dhimbje te forta tek penisi
mjeku-a jeni i martuar,dhe sa here ben seks ne jave?
manjaku-dite-per-dite doktor
doktori-a keni ndo1 dashnore,ose a shkoni me prostitutat?
manjaku-2here ne jave me dashnoren,3 here ne muaj tek prostitutat<kane eksp.>
boktori-boboooo ju luten hiqni DORE!
manjaku-doktor-dhe me dore 1here ne dite!

----------


## Astriti

Një fshatar koprac donte  të therte kaun por ish në hall se nuk donte që ta mernin vesh fshatarët e tjerë sepse ato saherë që thernin bagëti e kishin ftuar dhe ky e dnte që po hëngre pulën e tjetrit duhet të lidhësh tënden për këmbe ,por nuk donte ti ftonte fshatarët kur të therte kaun .Prandaj shkon dhe pyet një mikun e tij . Ai i tha : Kollaj fare ,hidhe fjalën në katund që të kanë vjedhur kanë ,pastaj there dhe askush nuk do e marë vesh .Kopracit i pëlqeu ideja dhe i premtoi se do të ia shpërblente për këshillën . Natën vonë shpoku i tij vajti dhe ia vodhi me të vërtet kaun e theri dhe e futi pastërma të tërin .Në mëngjes vjen kopraci ,koka i nxirte tym .- Ma vodhën kaun ! I thotë shokut .- Shumë bukur i a kthen ai .- Si ..shumë bukur ! Ma vodhën me të vërtetë , dëgjon apo jo ?- Ju dëgjoj ,ju dëgjoj , kështu shko e u thuaj edhe të tjerëve .Veç kujdes!Luaje mirë rolin. Pak më i revoltuar .- Ma vodhën ore ,për kokën time nuk po gënjej !- A ...kështu po , kështu besohet më shumë .Ik tani shko tek të tjerët se unë të besova .

        Shkon Polici të marë fëmijën në kopësht . Edukatorja e pyet si e ka emrin fëmija ? Ska problem sill një se prap nesër këtu do ta sjell.

         Polici sheh një ujk dhe i gjuan me pistoletë .Ujku kthehet dhe i thotë : A nuk ke faj ti jo ,fajin e kam unë që nuk të hëngra kur ishe bari por të lashë të bëheshe polic!!!

----------


## Klaudia_20

O Astriti hallall lal se kam qesh me lot....ishin shume te bukura..urime ke zgjedhur me verte disa shume te lezetcme :buzeqeshje: 
Ciao..te pershendes..edhe pres te thuash te tjera po si keto :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Astriti

Shpresojme Klaudia qe te jemi gjithmone te pranishem .Faleminderit edhe une ju pershendes Ju dhe te tere anetaret e forumit .!
Kjo Barsolete eshte per Klaudian ne vecanti .
Dy te dehur duke ecur rruges .Njeri nxjerr nje pasqyre shikohet ne te ,dhe i thote shokut : E mi none se ku e kam pare kete fytyre nuk e maj men ,sa inat qe m'vejn.Tjetri i thote : Dale mo ta shoh nje here ,e shikon dhe i thote : E rrote po ky jam une mo nuk me njeh .

----------


## Astriti

Një tufë minjësh për shkak se ishin shtuar shumë kishin vendosur një ligj që nuk lejohej të qëndronin bashkë meshkujt me femrat .Një mi i dashuruar dilte gjithmonë jshtë territorit të lejuar dhe takohej me të dashurën e tij .Një ditë tek po dilte e pa një mi i ri  ,dhe i tha nëse nuk më thua  se ku po vete do të tregoj që po del jashtë territorit . Po nuk ka ç'të duhet ty i tha miu i dashuruar ,jo ngulte këmbë miu i ri ,dua ta di .E mirë po ta them po shkoj të bëj seks .Do të vij dhe unë ia priti ai .Po nuk është punë për ty , jo do të vij se s'bën ose tregova .Ra në hall miu dhe e mori .Arritën tek vëndi i takimit por miushja nuk kish dalë ,kështu që u shtrinë në një rreze dielli ,prit e prit kaloi oraro i takimit dhe miu i madh e kuptoi që miushja s'kish mundur të dilte dhe i tha miut të ri  :e lashte: c ikim .Ai ia ktheu  :i habitur!: k ti ik se unë do të bëj dhe pak seks .

         Në një konkurs mjekësie ishin tre mjëkë të syve . Një Gjerman një Italian dhe një Shqipëtar.Secili kish nga një pacient me shikim të dobët . .Mjekët do ti bënin operacion dhe pastaj kush të shikonte më mirë na pacientët mjeku i tij ish fitues .E pyetën Gjermanin se ç'farë synonte të arrinte ? Shpresoj që pacienti im pas ndërhyrjes të arrijë të shohi gjer në 400 m.Po ju i thanë Italianit ,unë do të bëj që pacienti të shohë gjer në 500 m.Po ju i thanë Shqipëtarit .Unë do të bëj që pacienti të shohë gjer në 1000 m.Vazhduan operacinet ,doli gjermani i pari vajti 400 m larg ngriti 2 gishta lart dhe i tha pacientit sa gishta kam ngritur dhe pacienti e gjeti .Doli Italiani dhe ai poi a kish arritur qëllimit .Doli Mjeku Shqipëtar vajti 1000 m larg nxori K***n dhe i tha pacientit.Hë mo shikon gjë ?Shikoj K***n ia kthen ky .Të tërë u habitën me mjeshtërinë e mjekut Shqiptar.

       Në një spital në dhomën e reanimacionit të tërë pacientët që hynin në të vdisnin në orën 9 të darkës .U bë problem , më në fund drejtori i spitalit vendosi të vëzhgonte nga afër se ç'ndodhte me pacientët .Hyri në dhomën e reanimacionit dhe po priste .Në orën 9 vjen pastruesja heq spinën e aparatit të oksigjenit nga korenti dhe vendos në të fshesën me korent .Mbaron pastrimin dhe e vendos prapë spinën por pacientët ndërkohë kishin ndërruar jetë . 

        Në mbledhjen e radhës në kolektivin e një spitali të tërë mjekët ,i bënë vrejtje një kolegu të tyre se e ngrinte shumë zërin me pacientët .Mjeku bëri autokritikë .Të nesërmen në zyrën e këtij mjeku troket një grua ,mjeku përgjigjet por me zë shumë të ulët .Hyn gruaja dhe mjeku po me zë të ulët i thotë :Zhvishu,(duke patur parasysh që ajo do të vizitohej ).Por gruaja nuk e kupton në të njëjtin kuptim dhe ia kthen :Po ti pse nuk zhvishesh

----------


## ken_shiro

o artisto qenkerke figur mo burr.
me pelqejne shume ato barsoletat, i shkruan vete apo i lexon?

nje aeroplan u rrezua nga nje aksident dhe per fat te keq te gjithe pasagjeret vdiqen me perjashtim te nje majmuni qe qjithashtu ishte ne aeroplan.
FBI mori majmunin e mesoj te fliste anglisht dhe e pyeten pse u rrexua avjoni.
ne fillim ata pyeten- c'fare po benin pasangjeret kur avioni po rrezohej, majmuni tha- ata po benin sex
FBI- po pilotete c'fare po benin
majmuni- gjithashtu po benin sex.
FBI- po u c'fare po benit i than ata majmunit.
une tha majmuni po ngisja aeroplanin..

----------


## Idmon

ASTRIT JU FALEMINDERIT PER UMORIN NE KETO MOMENTE JU ME BETE JO VETEM TE QESH POR DHE TI HEQ SADO PAK ATO STRESET E PUNE DHE TE PROBLEMEVE TE PERDITESHME .JU UROJ SINQERISHT QE NE TE ARDHMEN TE NA BESH PERSERI HUMOR    

PERSHENDETJE DHE URIME NGA EDI

----------


## Astriti

Faleminderit te tereve ! Me behet qefi qe kam ndihmuar sadopak ne heqjen e streseve tuaja ! Barsoletat nuk i kam te tera te miat ,disa jane te lexuara ka prej tyre edhe te jetuara.Edhe nje here faleminderit dhe per kenaqesine tuaj edhe disa te tjera :
Pyet një plak një të ri : A po e agjëron Ramazanin ? Po i përgjijget ky .- Ta bëftë Zoti kabul !  Edhe Ty ta bëftë Avganistan!-ia pret ai .

      Një fshatar zbret në qytet për të takuar një mikun e tij Politikan ,me vehte mori edhe djalin e tij të vogël .E takoi mikun e tij dhe dolën të pinin një kafe .Në anë të rrugës pran një lokali qëndronte një vajzë me minifund dhe me gjoks jashtë .C'është ajo lakuriqe atje?- pyeti djali të atin .-Një vajzë qyteti ia kthen i ati .Po çfarë vajze more ,pse nuk i thua të vërtetën djalit hidhet politikani  ajo është një Prostitutë që rri në bordello.Ne politikanët ua themi troç gjërat Popullit .Fshatari nervozohet por kish shumë respekt për mikun e tij ,ndaj nuk flet .- Po ç'bën ajo prostituta atje në bordello-theu heshtjen djali. Rri si në shtëpinë e saj i thotë i ati .- Si rri ore ! Ajo pret burra dhe bën dashuri për shtatë palë qefe,ia kthen përsëri Politikani .Po çfarë ndodh kur bëjnë dashuri ?pyet përsëri djali pa e vënë re të atin e nevrikosur .Lindin fëmijë ,deshi ta mbyllte muhabetin , fshatari . Çfëmijë  more ? ndërhyn prapë politikani , kopila janë ata . Çfarë bëhen këto fëmijë kur rriten ? pyet djali përsëri . Ah more bir më mirë s'po flas , ia kthen i ati duke i hedhur një vështrim Politikanit .

    Kthehet e ëma nga tregu , dhe e pyet djali : Hë nënë ç'kishim në treg? Ç'do gjë , vetëm nënë e babë nuk gjeje .- Eh, po kush e sjell në treg mallin që s'ecën , ia kthen djali .

      Një person po shëtiste me të dashurën e tij ,kur papritur shikon një person të njohur për të .Atëherë i thotë të dashurës : E shikon atë atje , ka dy muaj që më ka marë 10 000 lekë dhe akoma nuk mi ka kthyer .  As mos prit që ti kthejë më ,mua ka një vit që më ka marë virgjërinë dhe nuk ma ka kthyer më .

      Një polic mundohej të kapte hoxhën kundravajtje kur ngiste biçikletën ,por nuk po ia arrinte dot  qëllimit .Më në fund e ndalon dhe i thotë : Hoxhë ,si është e mundur që nuk i thyen asnjëherë rregullat e qarkullimit ? Po unë kam Zotin para, prandaj.-Po pse s;thua ti , nuk lejohet me hyp dy veta në biçikletë .

----------


## Astriti

E dërgon njëri gruan në spital dhe mjekët i gjejnë një kondom në mitër .Pas operacionit , mjeku i thotë : Mos përdor më Kondomë se i kemi gjetur një në mitër gruas . S'është e mundur doktor unë s'përdor asnjëherë kondomë .

         Mbrëmë e kam paguar gruan time për shërbimin në shtrat , dhe kam harruar që  ajo është gruaja ime ! po i  drejtohej njëri shokut të tij . Po s'ka problem more se  tek e fundit gruas tënde ia ke dhënë , ti gjithmonë i paguan prostitutat .-ia kthen shoku . Nuk është problemi tek paratë, por kur i dhashë 200  , ajo mi ktheu 50, nga e dinte ajo që kushton aq .

     I biri pyet të atin : Babi çfar do të thotë de fakto dhe de jure ?! - Shko pyet mamin dhe motrat nëse u jep një i huaj 100$ , a do të bënin seks me të ? E ëma së bashku me dy motrat , përgjigjen , po . Atëherë i ati i thotë : De fakto është se në shtëpinë tonë gjinden tri lavire , ndërsa de jure është se në shtëpi kemi 300 $ .

     Dy bionde shkojnë në kinema .Fiken dritat dhe vazhdon filmi ,si gjithmonë në fillim del sigla e firmës prodhuese që në rastin konkret ish MGM (Metro Golduin Majerit )dhe pastaj Luani ulërin si zakonisht dy herë .Njëra si më e shkathët i thotë shoqes : Dalim se këtë film e kam parë ! Po me të vërtetë ,edhe unë e kam parë, madje disa herë . 

    Dy pijanecë duke ecur ,njëri nxjer pasqyrën dhe shikohet  në të .E bela ; se ku e kam parë këtë fytyrë nuk  e di ? Pu sa inat që më vjen ! Dale mo ta shoh unë një herë kush është , i thotë tjetri .Ky ia jep pasqyrën ,tjetri shikohet dhe thotë :
Po ky jam unë mor i shkretë .

      Një ditë, plaku me plakën kishin dalë shëtitje ne një vend që nuk kishin qenë për një kohë të gjatë. Papritur, plaka i thotë plakut:" O plak, a i sheh ato kangjellat aty?"
Po,- i thotë plaku
-A e mban mend se ç'kemi bërë ne aty?
-Jo,- ja kthen plaku.
-Aty, para 50 vjetësh kemi bërë dashuri për herë të parë,- i përgjigjet plaka.
-Epo, kohë e gjatë e nuk mbaj mend,- ja kthen plaku.
-Mirë, mirë,- i thotë plaka,- po hajt e bëjmë edhe një herë aty, të kujtojmë kohët e para.
-Jo,- i thotë plaku i habitur,- nuk na ka lezet, se jemi edhe pleq pale.
-Jo, ,- i thotë plaka,- do e bëjmë se s'bën.
Pa, ç'pa plaku, plakën para e duart te kangjellat e ja fillon punës më mirë se një  njëzetvjeçar. Kur mbarojnë, plaka e pyet:
-O plak, si është puna, edhe kur ishe i ri nuk e bëje kaq mirë si tani.
Ehhh,- i përgjigjet plaku,- kur isha unë i ri nuk kishte korent te kangjellat.
      Shumë kohë më parë një plak pasanik i kërkon shërbëtorit të tij t'i mbante qiriun ndërsa do të bënte seks me gruan e tij të re. Shërbëtori u përpoq të bënte sa më tepër dritë të mundte. Marrëdhënia seksuale e plakut me gruan e tij zgjati vetëm disa minuta dhe kur plaku e pyet të shoqen nëse i pëlqeu, ajo i tha se nuk ishte dëfryer aspak. Atëherë plaku i thotë shërbëtorit t´ia jipte atij në dorë qiriun dhe të bënte seks me gruan e tij. Shërbëtori që ishte djalë i ri, kreu me gruan e pasanikut një marrëdhënie seksuale të fuqishme ndërsa vetë pasaniku mbante qiriun. Në fund pasaniku e pyet të shoqen nëse i pëlqeu dhe ajo i thotë se kishte qenë për së mbari fare. Atëherë pasaniku i kthehet shërbëtorit dhe i thotë " E shikon ! Ja kështu mbahet qiriu !"
     Dikush kishte kryer dënimin prej njëzetepesëvjetësh burg për agjitacion propagandë. Pas daljes nga burgu gjëja e parë që kishte ndërmend të bënte ishte të kishte marrëdhënie seksuale me ndonjë grua kështu që doli në një park për të gjuajtur. Pa një grua të ulur në një stol dhe u ul pranë saj. Papritur vjen një fëmijë dhe pyet gruan: 
- Mami si jam krijuar unë? 
Gruaja nuk dinte si t´a shpjegonte atë gjë dhe aq më tepër u zu ngushtë pasi pranë
 saj ishte i ulur një burrë kështu që për t´a hequr qafe fëmijën i tha: 
- Xhaxhi doktori më bëri një gjilpërë dhe kështu u bëre ti. 
I ish-burgosuri që po dëgjonte me vëmendje dhe që u besoi fjalëve te gruas u kthye nga gruaja dhe i shqetësuar e pyet: 
- Më fal shoqe që po të pyes, por nuk përdoret më ajo mënyra e vjetër?
         Në një tren ishin ulur përballë njëri-tjetrit dy udhëtarë, njëri që kishte blerë peshk dhe po e hante e tjetri që po e shikonte. Kur i pari i hëngri peshkut pjesët që hahen i tha të dytit - Peshku të bën të zgjuar !
I dyti e mohoi. I pari këmbëngulte, dhe ia mbushi mendjen të dytit t´i blente pjesën e peshkut që i kishte tepruar.
Udhëtari i dytë nisi të hajë kokën e peshkut si pjesë të vetme që kishte tepruar dhe kur e pa se nuk e hante dot kuptoi hilenë që i kishin bërë dhe i tha të parit - Ah, më mashtrove.
- Jo - i tha, i pari - ti vetëm kokën e peshkut hëngre dhe u bëre i zgjuar, a nuk kisha të drejtë unë.
I biri me të atin e ve ishin ulur për të ngrënë supë për drekë. I biri e provon i pari supën por ajo ishte aq e nxehtë sa atij nisën ti rridhnin lotë nga sytë. I ati e pyet - Përse qan o bir ?
I biri i fsheh të vërtetën duke iu përgjigjur: - Mu kujtua nëna e vdekur!
Atëherë i ati hesht dhe fut edhe ai në gojë një lugë supë. Supa tepër e nxehtë e bën edhe atë t´i dalin lotë nga sytë.
- Pse po qan o babë ? - e pyet i biri tinzar.
- Mu kujtua jot ëmë se ç'farë kopili ka lënë ! - përgjigjet i ati.
     Një natë lepuri kishte pirë shumë raki dhe duke u kthyer për në shtëpi e zë gjumi në mes të rrugës. Mbas pak kohe kalojnë dy ujqër  aty pranë dhe kur e panë lepurin u gëzuan shumë edhe njeri prej tyre tha:
-A ç'kam për tu kënaqur duke ngrënë këtë lepur .
-Jo ti ske për ta ngrënë do ta ha unë, se unë e pash i pari - ia priti ujku tjetër.
-Ti gënjen se unë pashë i pari...
Kështu ujqërit nga llafet kaluan te dhuna dhe filluan të ziheshin me njëri-tjetrin me kafshime derisa ngordhën që të dy.
Kur u zgjua lepuri në mëngjes shikon dy ujqërit e ngordhur dhe e quan sikur i ka vrarë vetë, ngrihet dhe thotë:
-Lëre more se nuk do të pi më raki, se sa her që pi bëj gjithë këto gjullurdira.
     Një çift shumë i moshuar po kujtonte të kaluarën. Plaka i thotë plakut:
-A të kujtohet kur ishim të rinj, ende te pafejuar, e kur takoheshim fshehurazi në fshat.
Plaku i përgjigjet:
- Po më kujtohet. Dilnim fshehurazi... çdo gjë ishte më e ëmbël.
Pastaj plaku shton:
- E di si them unë, a takohemi sot pas dite në orën pesë ashtu si në ato kohë.  Plaka i përgjigjet: "Po mirë të dalim".
Doli plaku tamam në orën pesë edhe pret e pret por plaka nuk po duket. Pret edhe pak dhe i nervozuar kthehet në shtëpi. Kur çka të shohë, plaka ishe aty?! Atëherë i thotë asaj:
- Po ku je moj plakë, pse nuk dole në orën pesë ta kujtonim pak rininë. 
Ndërsa plaka iu përgjegj:
- Po unë... desha të dal por nuk guxova prej nënës.
      Djaloshi nisi të dyshonte në sinqeritetin e të dashurës . Një ditë me
xhelozi e pyeti:  Cfarë raportesh ke me atë tregtarin?
-Ashtu... hyrje - dalje, - u përgjigj ajo.


     Nëna e pyeti të bijën, e cila sapo ishte kthyer nga një party:
-Si ja kalove, bija ime?
-S'di ç'farë të them. Do të kthehesha shum më herët, por nuk po e gjeja
fustanin,- përgjigjet e bija.

    A më lejoni të martohem me vajzën tuaj ?
- Kërkoja gruas time njëherë.
- Jo, do të më pëlqente më tepër të kisha vajzën tuaj. 



     - Mirë i dashur, s´ka gjë. Ia kalofsh mirë - tha ajo përpara se ta ulte telefonin. - Kush ishte ? - tha burri që ishte në shtrat me të.
- Burri im.  - C´donte ?
- Tha se do të vonohej sepse po luan me letra me ty. 

    Një bjonde pyet shoqen e saj: - A e ke bërë testin e shtatzanisë?
- Po !, - i përgjigjet shoqja.
- A ishin pyetjet të vështira? 

      Një fshatar pyet një shokun e tij fshatar:
- Ke parë ndonjëherë pampor (vaporr) ti?
Shoku tepër i sigurtë përgjigjet:
- Kam parë dhe kam ngrënë. 

   Një mace kishte ndaluar pranë derës së shtëpisë së një plake dhe po thithte marijuanë.
Plaka del jashtë dhe i thotë "Pis mace!".
Macja çon dy gishta lart në formë V-je dhe i përgjigjet "Peace gjyshe!".

      Një djalë kërkoi punë tek një fshatar.
- A di të mjelësh dhe të ngasësh traktorin ? - e pyeti fshatari.
- Ta ngas traktorin dij, por për ta mjelur, se kam bërë ndonjëherë. 


     - Do shkosh në varrimin e Pjetrit ?
- Pse të shkoj, ai s´do vijë në timin. 


     Një turist pyet një djalë:
- Sa shkoi ora ? - Dymbëdhjetë e natës.
- Mendova se mos kishte shkuar më tepër.
- Këtu tek ne nuk shkon më tepër se pastaj fillon nga njëshi. 


   Një psikopatit i duket vetja sikur është Zoti. Vizitohet nga një psikiatër. Psikiatri:
-Meqë është hera e parë që po takohemi, më thuaj gjithçka nga e para.
- Në fillim krijova qiellin dhe tokën... 


     Mësuesja don të dijë nëse luteshin në familjen e Gentit përpara se të hanin:
- Genti çfarë thotë babai yt kur ulet për të ngrënë ?
- Hë moj, a u bë ajo dreq gjelle ?! 


     Mësuesi nxënësit:
- Më thuaj emrin e një qyteti në Angli.
- Për cilin qytet e keni fjalën ? 

      Mësuesja e gjuhës:
- Kur unë them "Ardiani se donte tortën", çfarë është Ardiani në këtë rast ?- Budalla - përgjigjet nxënësi


      Burri dhe gruaja në gjyqin e ndarjes:
- Pse s´i ke folur gruas për 6 muaj ? - pyeti gjykatësi. - Nuk kam dashur t´ia ndërpres fjalën.
      Hasa e mësonte Hysën të përdorte bombën e dorës:
HASA: Hiqe siguresën, prit deri në tre dhe pastaj hidhe bombën. A e morre vesh ?
HYSA: Po more qysh jo.
Mbas nja 5 minutave hyn Hysa pa duar:
HYSA: Kjo bombë paska qenë e prishur se ora akoma dy e pesë minuta, e kjo pëllciti.

----------


## Jola

Humor me shije.
Bravo

----------

